# Rusty Old DoAll Bandsaw Blade Welder - $40 (San Francisco, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 9, 2020)

Rusty Old DoAll Bandsaw Blade Welder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Super old and rusty DoAll Bandsaw blade welder. It's been outside for awhile, and needs a lots of...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2020)

That's a good buy.  Wish I were closer.


----------



## Technical Ted (Apr 10, 2020)

I got one for free from an Amish machine shop. It was laying on the floor of his shop, removed from his band saw. Cleaned it up and did a little work on it. Made a quick/simple plywood housing and I've been welding blades since. Does a much better job on carbon blades than bi-metal, but that's what I use anyways... I also bought reels of new, old stock, USA made carbon band saw blade from him for cheap. It's so old it has recommended cutting speeds for asbestos! These blades actually hold up very well in steel, just run them slow. 

Even though the band saw was 3 phase, the welder is single phase 220 volt; at least mine is. 

Ted


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 10, 2020)

"It's been outside for a while..." 

I would be willing to bet that the laminations have been exposed to water and started to rust/swell.  Probably the motor's, too.  If so, just kiss your $40 goodbye.


----------

